# Problems with printing to an IP Printer



## Dan Millen (Sep 9, 2008)

We have a savin printer at our office that will not print no matter what I do, the OS is version 10.5x on a iMac. It sees the printer as a IP or ldf but it won't print! I know the printer works cause we print with windows pc's?

Does anyone have suggestions, or a guide?

The iMac is on a windows domain running a Mac os.

Help would be appreciated!

Thanks

Dan


----------



## gsahli (Sep 9, 2008)

What model Savin, so we can read the manual?
Do you have a driver?
Have you tried HP Jetdirect protocol?


----------



## Dan Millen (Sep 9, 2008)

Its a Savin 8025e I have tried the drivers listed on savin.com, but maybe I am not doing something right? I am a windows user and this is my first Mac. 

The funny thing is the iMac sees the savin and even recognizes the model number but when you go to print, nothing.....

Thanks for helping out!

Dan


----------



## Dan Millen (Sep 9, 2008)

One more thing once I hit the print button, it sends the doc but if you click on the printer it says "printer paused" ?

You can click resume or play and nothing it keeps pausing?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## gsahli (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan,
Do you know if the printer has the postscript Add-in option? Get that from a self-test page maybe? Or look on the back near the network connector.

High-end printers that have postscript "optional" almost always make only postscript drivers for Macs - requiring the postscript option. 

I'll be looking for another third-party driver for you just in case.


----------



## gsahli (Sep 9, 2008)

To print without the postscript option, use HP laserjet 6 Series, or generic HP PCL 6 driver(s).


----------



## Dan Millen (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok,

After doing some research the Savin printers do not come included with Postscript (PS3) print chipsets.

According to the local rep the only way to print with a Mac is to have this $500.00 part installed in the printer. 

I did some more research and this PS3 type of printing is an Adobe file which Savin would have to pay for, thus resulting in the hardware cost.

I can't believe that a Mac can't print via the PLC Protocol?

I found a site called Gutenprint http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net/ but the Savin is not listed.

I am looking in the Printer list and there is not a hp 6 series Printer with out postscript. There is one with Postscript?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## gsahli (Sep 9, 2008)

Macs can definitely print using the PCL page description language. I don't use Leopard, so I don't remember the location of the generic PCL 6 (HP Laserjet 6 Series Gutenprint) driver - you will not be using a made-for-Savin driver, but it should work just fine.
Is there a "generic" grouping of drivers that includes PCL 6?

Goes to show you how far sales reps will go to sell the Add-ons.
The HP Laserjet 6L printer is a good choice if you don't find generic PCL 6.


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan Millen said:


> ...
> 
> I found a site called Gutenprint http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net/ but the Savin is not listed.
> 
> ...


Try this.


----------



## Dan Millen (Sep 10, 2008)

Alright,

I have loaded the guenten print and I see the generic PLC 6 drivers but still nothing? I also tried the HP drivers as well

It tries to print but keeps pausing and no Print?

Thanks again for the help, any thing else I can try?

Dan


----------



## gsahli (Sep 10, 2008)

Tell us all the details of how you're connecting/adding the printer. IP printer > which protocol? Local IP address of printer and Mac? Queue name - if using IPP or LPD?

Just a reminder - HP-provided drivers probably won't work, but CUPS drivers (Gutenprint, pxlmono, hpijs) will. MisterMe referred you to a CUPS driver info page.


----------



## Dan Millen (Sep 10, 2008)

gsahli said:


> Tell us all the details of how you're connecting/adding the printer. IP printer > which protocol? Local IP address of printer and Mac? Queue name - if using IPP or LPD?
> 
> Just a reminder - HP-provided drivers probably won't work, but CUPS drivers (Gutenprint, pxlmono, hpijs) will. MisterMe referred you to a CUPS driver info page.



Alright thanks for being patient, I am a new Mac user and do appreciate your help.

I am using the IPP, our printer address is on 192.168.0.50 (not sure if you really care about the address) The queue I am leaving blank?

The drivers I have the guentenprint and yes I have tried those as well as the standard drivers listed.

Let me know if you need anything else

Thanks

Dan


----------



## gsahli (Sep 10, 2008)

Dan - 
If Savin follows the standard for the LPD and IPP protocols, there must be a queue name entered. print, printer, lpt1, L1 are common ones.

The HP Jetdirect protocol is called raw port 9100 on WIndows - it doesn't use a queue name because it uses a port number to differentiate multiple printers at one IP address.

You can always go to a Windows computer and find out what protocol is being used there - right-click the printer > click Properties > click Ports > click Configure Port. You'll see radio buttons for port 9100 or lpr, with a queue name.

Just looked up something online and IPP (internet printing protocol, not same as IP printing) isn't listed as supported - try LPD.


----------



## Dan Millen (Sep 10, 2008)

gsahli said:


> Dan -
> If Savin follows the standard for the LPD and IPP protocols, there must be a queue name entered. print, printer, lpt1, L1 are common ones.
> 
> The HP Jetdirect protocol is called raw port 9100 on WIndows - it doesn't use a queue name because it uses a port number to differentiate multiple printers at one IP address.
> ...




Ok, that must of been it, it needed a name in the queue. I did that and the C2410 Savin prints perfectly!!! 

Thanks for the help again on that one! Thankyou, Thankyou

Now the Savin 8025e which happens to be right outside my office only has the RPCS Language 3.2.18 . This will not print with the plc 5 generic drivers I got from the guetenprint. Nor did I find them anywhere listed!

There was a post earlier this gentleman posted http://www.linuxfoundation.org/ 

This place had a way to get a driver but I couldn't make anything out of it and where to put the driver?


----------



## gsahli (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like PCL 5/6 is standard:
http://savin.com/products/productsh...=2&scname=23-45 ppm&pid=599&smname=&ptm=specs

Do you mean maybe the IT dept has turned PCL off?


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 10, 2008)

Dan Millen said:


> ...
> 
> This place had a way to get a driver but I couldn't make anything out of it and where to put the driver?


You may download the PXLmono PPD file by option-clicking on it. If the .txt extension is appended to the file, then simply delete the extra extension. You don't have to worry about where to put the file. During the setup process, you can browse to its location wherever it is. A copy will be saved in the appropriate location. However, its correct location is _/Library/Printers/PPDs/Contents/Resources/en.lproj/_ [assuming that your default language is English].


----------



## gsahli (Sep 11, 2008)

And -
To use the pxlmono/special PPD driver, you must also install "foomatic" and "ghostscript."
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/MacOSX/foomatic


----------



## Dan Millen (Sep 11, 2008)

MisterMe said:


> You may download the PXLmono PPD file by option-clicking on it. If the .txt extension is appended to the file, then simply delete the extra extension. You don't have to worry about where to put the file. During the setup process, you can browse to its location wherever it is. A copy will be saved in the appropriate location. However, its correct location is _/Library/Printers/PPDs/Contents/Resources/en.lproj/_ [assuming that your default language is English].



Alright when I try to download the file (by clicking on it) it opens a webpage up in safari with a bunch of text. I have tried to save it but its just text? I don't see where you save this file the only option is to click on it?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## gsahli (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm using Firefox...
When I open that PPD file, it comes up as text - then I go to File > Save As and it knows the file name and, like MisterMe said, it doesn't matter where you save it - desktop is OK.


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 11, 2008)

Dan Millen said:


> Alright when I try to download the file (by clicking on it) it opens a webpage up in safari ...


Reread my post. I said "option-click."


----------

